# Generator Question



## kbart (Sep 1, 2006)

I am looking at purchasing this generator. I will be using it to run the a/c, television, and lights. I am not sure how many btu's the a/c is, all I know is that it is a duo/therm brisk air by dometic. This ad claims that this is an rv generator. Do you think that it will be efficient enough for what I will be asking it to do. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks





Email this to a friend 




Gentron 3500 watt generator PRO SERIES - RV Model Pro 3500RV  
3500 watt Gas-Powered Portable Generator


   Retail Price  Your Price Qty   
 $599.00   $449.00      

Detailed Description  
GENTRON PRO SERIES 3500RV

3500 watt generator with electric start

RV Model



NEW GREAT FEATURES

EVEN BETTER PRICE!!



Reserve Yours Early!

Pre-order Today*





 Great forâ€¦ 
Designed for RV's
Emergency home power
And more!!     


We are proud to introduce the all-new Gentron Pro Series generator. It addition to standard features, this unit comes with many new and great features.



 BONUS EXTRA Featuresâ€¦ 
Built-in RV outlet!
Even more power! 30amp from ONE outlet
Easy start. Electric key start WITH battery
Charge your batteries with a DC outlet
FREE engine oil, for first-time use!
FREE weather-resistant canvas cover
Certified by CARB, EPA + +   












Specifications:

3500 watt peek surge output
3000 watt continuous rated output
6.5HP, 196cc, Air Cooled, OHV, 4 stroke engine (horizontal shaft)
Electric key start with battery
Backup pull-start mechanism
Heavy-duty steel frame with fully isolated motor mounts for quietness
Long 11-Hour Run Time at half output.
Low oil shutoff system
All steel 3.96 galon Fuel tank
Low noise rating:  68 dBA
2 standard outlets. Fully protected 110V/60Hz power outlets. NEMA5-20R
1 RV-specific. 110v / 30amp outlet


Max Current 30Amp
Light weight: 110 lbs
Dimension: 23"x17"x18"
Other Features:

Super quiet muffler reduces engine noise.
Spark Arrestor equipped exhaust. (required by many park rangers)
Full power panel with engine shutoff switch, voltmeter, circuit breaker & power outlets.
New tech throttle with idle control saves fuel & reduces noise.
Can Easily Run a variety of electric appliances & tools 
EZ electric and pull start with key switch
Warranty:

One Year/1000 hr warranty for Residential
Three-Month/1000hr warranty for Commercial
Shipping:

Free door-to-door shipping within 48 continental U.S. states 
Full details under "Shipping Policy"
Other info:

Manufacturer: GentronTM
Engine:   J.D.
Model:  GentronTM  Pro Series 3500w RV Model
Product Info Flyer. Printable for your convenience - click here
Owner & Maintenance Manual - click here  (6.5MB LARGE FILE - for customers with high speed internet only)
Pre-order for our shipment arriving Sept 5th, 2006


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 1, 2006)

RE: Generator Question

Hey kbart, welcome to the forum.  Sounds too good to be true.  I would opt for 2 Honda EU2000iA generators wired in parallel.  Seems to be one of the better ways to go.  However, the price tag is $2000.  
I have an Onon 4000 generator in my 5'er that was an option at $4000 12 years ago.  It works great; however with moden technolgy, the Hondas are probably quieter, smaller and do the job just as well. Besides if you only need to run a tv and lights you only need to run one of them.  Saves fuel.
Bottom Line:  The generator in the add will probaby work marginally well, for however long it lasts.  Remember there is no free lunch.  You usally get what you pay for.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 1, 2006)

Re: Generator Question

Sounds like several 'deals' that I ran across not too long ago.  What my 'deals' were doing is collecting orders (preorder) for a bulk purchase.  There wasn't any shipment arriving soon; they hadn't even ordered them.

I also heard from a friend about one 'deal' he ran across that involved a person that ordered a speculative order of generators timed to arrive right after a hurricane hit land.  Only thing is the hurricane didn't land!  So he was desparate to get money from anyone.  Can you say OVERSOLD?!

If it sounds too good ...


----------



## kbart (Sep 1, 2006)

RE: Generator Question

Thanks for the info.


----------



## jkahf (Jan 18, 2007)

Re: Generator Question

Hello all,
I'm from GentronUSA, the makers of the generator you are referring to above. We've tested our units with both 13,500BTU & 15,000BTU a/c, as well as other appliances inside. We also keep regular stock of our units, with parts available in our California facility. Our units are now being pre-installed at some RV factories as well.

I welcome any technical or general questions. Sorry, but sales request must go thru established dealers or websites only.

Thanks!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 18, 2007)

Re: Generator Question

Jordan, where are your generators imported from?  What RPM do they normally run at?


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 18, 2007)

Re: Generator Question

What kind of warranty do they have and where are your repair facilities located.  They sound to good to be true.  The low price sounds like a free lunch. My Onon has lasted 12 years and I expect to get a few more years out of it.  Will the GentronUSA longivity be as good?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 18, 2007)

Re: Generator Question

DL, this is not a comparison to your Onan.  I have been contacted about selling these.  I just might do it.  

They are an open frame generator, very quiet, but not Honda or Onan quiet.  The price is right for their design.  

They are made in China.  

I need to find out about repair facilities myself before I sell them.

I have actually talked to another company that seems to have lower priced generators.  I personally bought one myself this past weekend.  What I got was a 1000 watt, two cycle model.  It weights 40 lbs., has a one gallon tank, will run 4.5 hours.  My plan is to use it on my sales lot where we can't get to electricity.  We can carry it out and plug in a trailer for the lights to work, radio, TV, etc.  Just something so the customer can see things working.  
To top it off, I can resell this 1000 watt for $150.00.  It will recharge batteries, run furnaces, etc.  It measures about 12" x 18" x 12".  If anyone is interested, let me know.  
They also have larger units that are not two cycle.  They were selling a 6,000 watt for $500.00 at the show.


----------



## hertig (Jan 18, 2007)

Re: Generator Question

4000 watts is optimal for a 30 amp trailer, but 3500 watts can do the job with some care.  If your A/C has trouble starting after sitting for a while, you can install an 'easy start' kit to give it a bit more ooomph when you try to kick it over.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 19, 2007)

Re: Generator Question

GTS, the GebtronUSA still sounds too good to be true.  I guess they would be ok if you didn't need one to run your air conditioner too often.  I would be a little worried about a power surge or drop off in power that could seriously damage the air conditioner compressor.  But, I guess we will all find out how good they are.  Keep us informed on their reliability if you decide to sell them..  Can't knock a gift horse if it turns out to be good. :evil:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 19, 2007)

Re: Generator Question

I will, and I did mean to mention that the 1000 watt I was talking about will not run an AC, but it will keep batteries charged and that would allow you furnace to operate, your lights to work, and refer. going.


----------

